# Rack System



## eldest90 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello so I was wondering what everyone else has done with multiple tanks. I have two 36x18x24 and one 18x18x24 with plams to add a couple more. Im wanting to put it in the house and not have something too gaudy I guess. So any advice or suggestions?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

'Bakers' / wire racks for 90% of my frog room. Black...not silver or green


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I use one of these:https://www.lowes.com/pd/edsal-72-i...ier-Steel-Freestanding-Shelving-Unit/50403882 . 

I have 18x18x24s on it.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 29, 2018)

This it what I use. Can get three rows of four (w,d,h) 18x18x24 exo terras


----------



## Eletroverse (Dec 6, 2018)

I got mine at Costco I dont remember the price ~50ish

One day I'd like to build a custom multiple vivarium rack out of oak but for now this is all I can do


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I'd rather have a wire rack than a wooden one. Form AND functionality. Keeps the heat from all the lights down, which wood will not. I love me some bakers racks.


----------



## Eletroverse (Dec 6, 2018)

Philsuma said:


> I'd rather have a wire rack than a wooden one. Form AND functionality. Keeps the heat from all the lights down, which wood will not. I love me some bakers racks.


I meant something like a display cabinet, similar to what you see at a pet stores except in oak. Not really sure how to describe it. I want something I can display in my living room.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Eletroverse said:


> I meant something like a display cabinet, similar to what you see at a pet stores except in oak. Not really sure how to describe it. I want something I can display in my living room.


If you take a look at my living room thread, you can see that I had double decker stands welded for most of my tanks. My tanks are all display tanks scattered in different parts of my living room. They aren't racks (though I assume you could have racks made the same way), but they hold two tanks each. I painted them black, so they just kinda fade into the background and you don't pay attention to them. They also fit the tanks perfectly because they are custom. If you can find the right welder in your neck of the woods, it would be pretty easy to make them. They are made out of 3/4" bar stock and are extremely sturdy even when I have to drag them out or whatever. No worries of them collapsing.

These are my crappy drawings I gave to the welder. One is for 2 18x18x24 tanks on top each other. The other is for a 36x18x36 on top of a 36x18x24. Most importantly, the look of them made it through committee (my wife), and she is really pleased with how the living room looks. The one thing I will say, though, is that frog tanks + hard wood floors = no bueno. When I get out of the hobby someday, I will have replace the hardwood floors. There is just no way (for me, anyway) to control the water well enough to avoid eventual warping of the floors. I will put whatever money I eventually get for my collection toward getting new floors 



















Mark


----------



## Eletroverse (Dec 6, 2018)

Mark, have you seen the display at Scales n Tails in Ft Collins? That's what I want. It even has lighting effects for cloud cover and lightening. I want a completely self contained cabinet with 4 or 5 separate vivariums.

Found a pic:


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Ah, nice. I haven't been there is a while. Sold some frogs to them a couple of years ago, but I am not sure they had that setup when I was there last. It does look nice, for sure. The interesting thing about that setup is that you could actually do a set of wire shelving or a baker's rack and then just customize the front to fit around the shelves you have. The only cautionary thing I have noticed about setups like this in fish stores is that they always seem to warp over time. You could probably control for this if you secure it to the shelving tightly enough and use thicker wood.

Best of luck,

Mark


----------

